# Shadow Cities by Robert Neuwirth



## rootboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey,

I am looking for a copy of Robert Neuwirths' Shadow Cities. It is hard to find outside the US and to expensive to have it flown in. Does anyone here have a PDF of the book that she/he might wanna share?

thnx!
rb


----------



## rootboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmmm. It is just that I am more then 7000 miles away from Portland... And I was hoping to find it in the download section, were it would fit very well...


----------

